# New Krieger barreled AR15 prairie dog rig



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

Start with a pile-o-parts










CMT flat top upper receiver
Stag lower receiver
DPMS lower parts kit
Burris 4.5-14x42 ballistic plex scope
Armalite one piece scope mount
A2 Butt stock assembly
DPMS free float hand guard
Krieger 20" 1:8 stainless barrel
Compass Lake matched bolt & carrier
charge handle, railed gas block & gas tube

With several pauses to take pics, hone the trigger & snip a spring and counting clean up too the Krieger project took about 2hrs.

Attach barrel to CMT upper










Carefully slide free float hand guard over gas block & screw it on.










Step 2 or so










<insert music from Jeopardy>
Brief pause while I looked for the forward detent pin after launch :bump

80% along










Almost there










It's official. Build number 6 is done


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

So, how is the fit between the upper and lower? Did you use a wedge, or do you polish and hand fit them? I've been considering a new AR-15 style rig, and from the information I have read, hand fitting seems to be the best way to achieve consistant and reliable accuracy. Please don't take offense to my questions as I have no experience, but am very interested. Burl


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

Glad you asked Burl, I'm happy to answer.

IMHO, hand fitting isn't really needed.

If you buy quality parts they should fit properly. With computer aided machining consistant fit of parts is pretty common. Building a 1MOA AR15 can be easily done for about $600 with all new parts. Optics would be extra. Sub MOA will cost a bit more.

I am of the belief that the 80% of the accuracy of an AR15 is the barrel, 10% good handloads & 10% is the responsibility of the guy pulling the trigger.

step by step instuctions on assembly can be found at:

http://ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=4&t=226782


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Good looking 15 you have. You may want to install a bipod. What I did was get one of those Uncle Mikes swivel post you know the ones that have a nut with them. I then drilled a hole near the standard location on the front tube then just put the nut on with the aid of a paper clip. Then used a needle nose pliers to tighten. Works pretty good.

I was thinking about drilling some holes in my hand guard like http://www.whiteoakarmament.com/ does on their space gun uppers (Match uppers). I was also thinking about milling a series of slots along the bottom to allow air a easy spot to come in. It would be like a hand stop slot but it would be many shorter ones. The reason for this is there is not much air flow under that tube. We all know heat helps kill a barrel. On really hot days it takes too long to cool it down. This is even on a standard ND day(wind 15 to 20 mph). It may be something you would like to look in to.

What are you planning on shooting for ammo? I am shooting a Speer 50gr TNT at about 3,100 to 3,150fps. This is a good bullet and not going to kill the pocket book. I am also shooting a 1in8 tube. I know the 1:8 will work for a 80gr but you will have to single load it. The 50gr is a little light for that twist but those TNT really hang in there and when they hit they come apart like a V-Max.

Chuck Norris built a time machine and went back in time to stop the JFK assassination. As Oswald shot, Chuck met all three bullets with his beard, deflecting them. JFK's head exploded out of sheer amazement.


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

My bread & butter load is 55gr Nosler ballistic tips or 55gr Hornady V-Max over 25gr of H335, CCI small rifle primers & Remington cases. I'll fine tune as needed for this rifle.

I have a Caldwell bipod on my DPMS super heavy barrel AR and also one on a Savage 12BVSS-S. They are quite good but still offer some movement. For serious distance shooting I still use a rest & sandbags.


----------



## outlaw2 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice looking AR. I shot 55 grain in kansas and thought they were to heavy . Im goin to switch to 50 grain. What do u guys think? :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say use what ever makes you and your gun happiest. I shoot the 50gr Speer TNT because they shoot very well and helps keep the cost down. I can also push them pretty darn fast with out too much powder.

Going to a lighter bullet has some draw backs though. You will get more wind deflection and they usually have a lower BC meaning they will bleed off speed faster.

I hope your gun likes them.

Chuck Norris's girlfriend once asked him how much wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood. He then shouted, "HOW DARE YOU RHYME IN THE PRESENCE OF CHUCK NORRIS!" and ripped out her throat. Holding his girlfriend's bloody throat in his hand he bellowed, "Don't f*ck with Chuck!" Two years and five months later he realized the irony of this statement and laughed so hard that anyone within a hundred mile radius of the blast went deaf.


----------



## outlaw2 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey chuck Norris mark.Isee ur from north dakota hook me up with some dogs.Im thinkin bout headin your way soon lets do some killin. :sniper:


----------



## Thunderstrike (Jun 15, 2008)

skruske said:


> I am of the belief that the 80% of the accuracy of an AR15 is the barrel, 10% good handloads & 10% is the responsibility of the guy pulling the trigger.


I am considering a Bushmaster Varminter Upper assembly. Which is better between 24" fluted barrel and non-fluted stainless stell barrel?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Either one will be very good. The flutes will aid in cooling and making the tube more rigid. Other than that it is truly up to you in what you want.


----------



## Thunderstrike (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank for the reply.

My current AR-15 is 16 heavy barrel with carry handle. I think this one is probably not roo accurate to shoot P dogs? How do you think it'll do with a scope mounted on carry handle with 16" barrel?


----------

